# Wife’s glock 26 keeps jamming



## Dutter (Feb 9, 2021)

My wife has a sub compact glock 26 that’s fully broken in for years and kept clean. But it’s a very picky eater. The only bullets that never jam are the cheap aluminum rounds. So it wasn’t an issue until she is now able to carry it and the hornady defense rounds have an issue feeding and ejecting. Would possibly a heavier grain bullet help or a certain component worth replacing? And yes she may not be holding the gun tight enough but either way I want to find a fix for this issue. Thanks.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Dutter said:


> And yes she may not be holding the gun tight enough but either way I want to find a fix for this issue. Thanks.


Dutter, hopefully I can be of assistance. Has it always been a picky eater, or just recently? It sounds like it's an older G-26 and like any machine the parts can wear. That being said, mechanically, a pistol is a fairly simple device.

The first things I look to would be 1. The recoil spring 2. The extractor 3. The magazine, but not necessarily in that order. Any G-26 should eat any ammo you feed it, any time, all the time.

Has the pistol since new(I assume you bought it new and remained stock) been a picky eater or given your wife any issues until now? Is your wife an experienced shooter and does she limp wrist?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

When was the last RSA replacement? You say it is picky. Has it always been?
I have one I hate. I hate it for lots of reasons, but mostly because I can't hang on to it well. The thing eats everything I put in it and has never given a moments trouble. 
Has she shot the thing a lot? Does she always have problems with it.? What have you tried in it for ammo? I'm not a fan of tiny guns, and certainly not tiny guns for women. They may be cute and dainty, but they are hard to shoot and many women, and men, don't have the hand strength to use them well.
So many unanswered questions. Good Luck


----------



## Dutter (Feb 9, 2021)

Thanks for the reply’s. So the glock is a older 26 she got from her dad so it’s well broken in but dosnt seem to have heavy wear. And she’s a really good shot with it but yeah she may not being holding it very tight but with her having it for a carry gun it kind of dosnt matter because it needs to be a quick easy gun to fire... if I can help it. I took it to my local gun repair place and he took a quick look and didn’t see any obvious issues. And I can’t say for sure if it’s jammed only recently because before we only shot cheap aluminum ammo that never gave us issues. But then when ammo got right we have to buy other brands and then try hollows points for defense


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

If you can find one, get a Recoil Spring Assembly and install it. Get the Glock cheap looking plastic one. "Higher End" RSA's come with frequent problems, and when someone has a problem with a modded Glock, the answer to the problem, every single time is return it to stock, or have someone who knows what they are doing return it. They are funny about some "upgrades".
These springs are difficult to impossible to gauge how the life is on them, and when I change one, I can tell the difference in the pistol. One of those, didn't know there was a problem until there wasn't moments. For a $10 part that has a mediocre wear life that is user friendly to replace, it is a no brainier.
You keep saying it is "well broken in" and not knowing exactly what that is, one would think some round count is in there. Glocks are "Broke In" out of the box for functions.Trigger parts wear in and the loose nut pulling it gets worn in as well over the course of the first thousand rounds or so. It should be held like you are mad at it and it's trying to get away.
Otherwise, trigger time for the wife unit is the easiest and cheapest answer. These days, that answer isn't cheap.
Happy researching


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Sounds like a recoil spring. And it could be* limp wristing *especially if a new shooter.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Have some else shoot it. It should eat any kind of ammo. If it is problem with the gun contact glock.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hope you get it squared away for her. I have owned three Glocks in the past, and even though they seem like such a "generic" handgun, nobody can say they are unreliable. Mine ran anything that I can remember shooting through them, even aluminum cased ammo.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

+1 on the recoil spring. Whenever I have a gun that has worked well and develops a problem cycling or feeding, I go for the recoil spring first. Even if that isn't the problem, the worst thing that can happen is you have a new recoil spring that you can count on for a few thousand rounds. I keep recoil springs on hand. Haven't used many lately with ammogeddon continuing indefinitely....


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

First thing I do when I buy a new Semi is purchase extra recoil springs. However in the case of the OP believe it to be limp wristing. That said, sure is no waste to purchase a few recoil springs to keep on hand.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Dutter said:


> My wife has a sub compact glock 26 that's fully broken in for years and kept clean. But it's a very picky eater. The only bullets that never jam are the cheap aluminum rounds. So it wasn't an issue until she is now able to carry it and the hornady defense rounds have an issue feeding and ejecting. Would possibly a heavier grain bullet help or a certain component worth replacing? And yes she may not be holding the gun tight enough but either way I want to find a fix for this issue. Thanks.


Ok what's happening with that 26, lol. 
You straighten it out yet?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

does it have FTF or FTE when you shoot it?
if it does not, then I think she is limp wristing it.
i seriously doubt if it need new parts unless it has had over 300,000 rounds thru it.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Does the gun fail to function when you shoot it?


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

If normal ball ammo feeds in it, try some of the Underwood Extreme bullets. They feed when most all others fail.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Dutter said:


> My wife has a sub compact glock 26 that’s fully broken in for years and kept clean. But it’s a very picky eater. The only bullets that never jam are the cheap aluminum rounds. So it wasn’t an issue until she is now able to carry it and the hornady defense rounds have an issue feeding and ejecting. Would possibly a heavier grain bullet help or a certain component worth replacing? And yes she may not be holding the gun tight enough but either way I want to find a fix for this issue. Thanks.


I would take it to a Glock certified armorer and have it inspected. It would probably be cheaper than buying boxes of ammo that won't work.
My Glocks have digested everything every time ALWAYS!


----------



## whitepaper (Nov 21, 2017)

If you are talking failure to feeds, where the cartridge gets stuck halfway up the feed ramp, i would absolutely not worry. I have experienced the same thing with several new 9mm glocks in the past

Try some defensive ammo, I bet it'll work fine.

Frame rails need to wear, so does the locking block. Spring is strong too.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Use the Law of Hierarchy and Parsimony. Go for the simplest answer that covers all the bases. That would be limp wresting.

It is a good question. Does the gun malfunction for you?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Dutter, did you ever solve the jamming issues with that G26?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

According to his public profile, he only created this one thread, and posted one response to it, and hasn't been back to the site in the 3 months since he registered.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

DJ Niner said:


> According to his public profile, he only created this one thread, and posted one response to it, and hasn't been back to the site in the 3 months since he registered.


Probably got it running would be my guess. It would be nice to at least drop by and give an update, but to each their own I guess.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Geez, I hate stuff like that. It's easier to do a search on the subject, than to go through with registering on a forum. Welp, that's the end to this one. Lol.


----------

